# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  между жизнью  смертью

## Delta

Я лежу и истекаю кровью. Мне достаточно НЕ лечиться и я скорее всего умру. Так что усилий прилагать не нужно.
Я - лесбиянка и меня бросила любимая. Поэтому смысл жизни внезапно исчез.
Я помню что любила жизнь раньше и у меня даже были планы, но это на уровне информации , а на уровне ощущений я не понимаю чем жизнь отличается от смерти если я не могу быть рядом со своей любимой.
Пишу в этот раздел так как еще не пересекла грань и не начала горячё желать себе смерти.

----------


## Dementiy

Похоже, это рядовое явление для лиц нетрадиционной ориентации.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
_// просто у нас на форуме уже есть такая история на 100500 страниц... //_

----------


## Delta

> Похоже, это рядовое явление для лиц нетрадиционной ориентации. 
> _// просто у нас на форуме уже есть такая история на 100500 страниц... //_


 Не понимаю Ваше отношение к ситуации. Проясните в явном виде пожалуйста.

----------


## Dementiy

Форум маленький, а ваша история похожа на эту.
Если проводить статистику по всем активным участникам, то можно уже закономерности выявлять.  :Smile:

----------


## Delta

Печальная закономерность,  :Frown:  дискриминация - убивает  :Frown: 
не пойму чему Вы радуетесь?

----------


## Rum

> Я лежу и истекаю кровью. Мне достаточно НЕ лечиться и я скорее всего умру. Так что усилий прилагать не нужно.
> Я - лесбиянка и меня бросила любимая. Поэтому смысл жизни внезапно исчез.
> Я помню что любила жизнь раньше и у меня даже были планы, но это на уровне информации , а на уровне ощущений я не понимаю чем жизнь отличается от смерти если я не могу быть рядом со своей любимой.
> Пишу в этот раздел так как еще не пересекла грань и не начала горячё желать себе смерти.


 Здравствуйте, я примерно в том же тяжёлом положении. Если у вас есть желание, мы можем пообщаться об этом в лс, не хочется на всеобщее обозрение.

----------

